# How to let windows configure wireless signals?



## Ryanb000 (Dec 1, 2003)

Need a reminder of how to let windows manage wirless signals and such..


Ryan


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

WZC

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/community/columns/cableguy/cg1102.mspx


----------

